# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الملك يوجه رسالة الى ابنائه الطلبة بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد

## معاذ ملحم

وجه جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني رسالة إلى أبنائه وبناته الطلبة وأعضاء الأسرة التربوية والتعليمية بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد.

وقال جلالته في الرسالة التي تلاها وزير التربية والتعليم الدكتور تيسير النعيمي في مدرسة العقبة الثانوية الشاملة للبنين صباح اليوم نحييّكم طلاب علم ومعلمين مع إشراقه هذا العام الدراسي الجديد، وكلنا ثقة وأمل بأنه سيكون خطوة جديدة للأمام في مسيرة تطوير قطاعنا التعليمي وتحديثه والارتقاء به إلى أعلى المراتب.

وأكد جلالته في الرسالة التي تليت كذلك في جميع مدارس المملكة أن رؤيتنا للتعليم في الأردن ومستقبله تستند إلى الإيمان الراسخ بأنه من مسؤوليات الدولة الأصيلة من حيث جودة نوعيته وعدالة فرصه.

وشدد جلالته على ضرورة أن ينال أبناؤنا وبناتنا مستويات متقاربة من التعليم تتيح لهم التنافس العادل على أسس الجدارة والكفاءة الحقة لتوفير بيئة تعليمية صحية، تليق بمستوى حرص الأردنيين والأردنيات على التعلم والتقدم، تتوفر فيها الاحتياجات الفنية والتقنية والتجهيزات العلمية الضرورية لكل منشأة تعليمية لضمان تعليم عام أكثر تفاعلية وحثاً على الإبداع والتجديد.

وفيما يلي نص الرسالة:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على رسول العلم المبين نبينا العربي الأمين محمد خاتم المرسلين تحية محبة واعتزاز تكلل تواصلنا الدائم مع أبنائنا وبناتنا، وإخواننا وأخواتنا على مقاعد الدرس وعتبات العلم، ومع أعضاء الأسرة التربوية والتعليمية في جميع مدارس ومعاهد وكليّات وجامعات الأردن الغالي.

نحييّكم طلاب علم ومعلمين مع إشراقة هذا العام الدراسي الجديد، وكلنا ثقة وأمل بأنه سيكون خطوة جديدة للأمام في مسيرة تطوير وتحديث قطاعنا التعليمي والارتقاء به إلى أعلى المراتب.

وبدورنا، مازلنا معاهدين الوطن وأبناءه على إيلاء القطاع التعليمي أعمق اهتمامنا وصدارة أولوياتنا، لأنه مصنع العقول، وحاضن المواهب، ومختبر الإبداعات.

ورؤيتنا للتعليم في الأردن ومستقبله تستند إلى الإيمان الراسخ بأنه من مسؤوليات الدولة الأصيلة من حيث جودة نوعيته وعدالة فرصه.

والعدالة لا تقف عند مستوى توفير الفرص فقط، بل تتجاوزها إلى توخي العدالة في مستوى هذه الفرص، حتى ينال أبناؤنا وبناتنا مستويات متقاربة من التعليم تتيح لهم التنافس العادل على أسس الجدارة والكفاءة الحقّة، وخوض الحياة المهنية بثقة ونجاح وتميز.

وهذا يحفزنا على العمل الجاد لتوفير بيئة تعليمية صحية، تليق بمستوى حرص الأردنيين والأردنيات على التعلم والتقدم، تتوفّر فيها الاحتياجات الفنية والتقنية والتجهيزات العلمية الضرورية لكل منشأة تعليمية لضمان تعليم عام أكثر تفاعلية وحثاً على الإبداع والتجديد.

وطموحنا في هذا الصدد يتركّز على مضاعفة الجهود وتسريع التحرك حتى تصبح مدارس المملكة نموذجية من حيث أعداد الطلبة وكفاءة المعلمين والمعلمات، ومستوى المرافق والخدمات، وتحويل جامعات الوطن وكلياته ومعاهده إلى منابر علم وربيع ثقافة وحراك طلابي دائم.

كما سنعمل على توفير مستوى مشجع وراق من التعليم المهني والحرفي يزيد من فرص عمل خريجيه، ويضمن لهم الاحترام المجتمعي والأفق الأكاديمي، وسنضاعف جهودنا لتعميم التعليم في مرحلة ما قبل المدارس لتعمّ رياض الأطفال أنحاء الوطن.

وسندعم معلميكم، وهم عماد العملية التربوية، بكل السبل وفي كل المجالات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والمعرفية حتى يحافظوا على رسالتهم النبيلة في تسليحكم بالعلم والمعرفة.

أبنائي وبناتي النشامى، مع تجديد التحية لكم مطلع هذا العام الدراسي، فإنني أتطلع قدماً للّقاء بكم في القريب العاجل في إحدى مدارسكم أو جامعاتكم أو معاهدكم.

وأوصيكم بحب وطنكم ومدارسكم والفخر العربية الإسلامية، والاعتزاز بحاضركم، واليقين بأن غدكم سيكون أفضل، لأني أؤمن بصدق جدّكم ودوام اجتهادكم.

فبعيونكم نرى المستقبل أجمل، وبسواعدكم نصنع الغد الأفضل.

فأنتم مفتاح النجاح، والدافع الدائم للعطاء.

وطموحاتكم هي واقع الأردن القادم، وأحلامكم هي إشراقاته الآتية، فأنتم وديعتنا للمستقبل وأمانة الأمة التي عاهدنا الباري عز وجل على الإخلاص في رعايتها.

وفقكم الله ورعاكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوكم عبد الله الثاني ابن الحسين

يعيش جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني  :Icon31:

----------

